# My Toshiba is stuck on "Toshiba Leading Innovations" screen



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

When i turn my laptop on, it get stuck on "Toshiba Leading Innovation" screen. The current solution that i found is to unplug and plug the battery and it does work sometimes and sometimes not. So the problem happened everytime i turn on the laptop.

I formatted the laptop and even restore it to the original Windows 8.1 and installed all the updates, the drivers but nothing solved the problem !

My laptop is :

Toshiba Satellite C50-B-14Z

Windows 10 Home

Intel® Celeron® N2840 processor with Intel® Burst Technology 2.0

Hard Disk 500 GB

Intel® HD Graphics


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You said you formatted your *Toshiba Satellite C50-B-14Z* laptop and then restored it to its original Windows 8.1, but then you said it's running Windows 10 Home.

What exactly did you do to reinstall Windows 8.1 in it and then switch to Windows 10 Home?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You said you formatted your *Toshiba Satellite C50-B-14Z* laptop and then restored it to its original Windows 8.1, but then you said it's running Windows 10 Home.
> 
> What exactly did you do to reinstall Windows 8.1 in it and then switch to Windows 10 Home?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------


when i restore it to the original Windows 8.1 the problem did not resolve so i reinstall Windows 10 home


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try this, from Windows _restart_ the laptop (do not use shutdown for this).
When it begins to restart tap the F2 key to get into the Bios.
In the Bios look for and select 'set defaults', or similar wording, then save and exit.

Does it still freeze on the "Toshiba Leading Innovation" screen ?


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> Try this, from Windows _restart_ the laptop (do not use shutdown for this).
> When it begins to restart tap the F2 key to get into the Bios.
> In the Bios look for and select 'set defaults', or similar wording, then save and exit.
> 
> Does it still freeze on the "Toshiba Leading Innovation" screen ?


I have tried this several times but it still freeze !


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

ramiibadi said:


> I have tried this several times but it still freeze !


Can you get into the Bios ?


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> Can you get into the Bios ?


Yes


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, in the Bios check that the hard drive is the first boot device.
If you have any Usb devices plugged into the laptop remove them and see if it starts properly then.
Make a bootable Usb stick, change the boot order to put Usb device first and see if it boots the stick ok.

Easy way to make a bootable Usb stick, go here and do steps 1 and 2 :-
http://www.easy2boot.com/introduction/


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

http://www.easy2boot.com/introduction/[/


managed said:


> Ok, in the Bios check that the hard drive is the first boot device.
> If you have any Usb devices plugged into the laptop remove them and see if it starts properly then.
> Make a bootable Usb stick, change the boot order to put Usb device first and see if it boots the stick ok.
> 
> ...


i checked and the hard drive is the first boot device, i don't have any Usb devices plugged and i tried the bootable Usb stick, the laptop does boots the stick but it get stuck again! 
QUOTE]


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

May be the hard drive going south. Toshiba drives are notorious for failing, and it is most likely that your Toshiba laptop has a Toshiba HDD inside it ...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Gr3iz said:


> May be the hard drive going south. Toshiba drives are notorious for failing, and it is most likely that your Toshiba laptop has a Toshiba HDD inside it ...


That's a good point by Gr3iz.
Try disconnecting the hard drive, the video shows how.
Now if it boots ok from the Usb stick the HDD is probably faulty.


----------



## Grrimm (Sep 24, 2017)

If you shut it down by removing the battery next time it comes up does it ask you to do a start up repair?


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> That's a good point by Gr3iz.
> Try disconnecting the hard drive, the video shows how.
> Now if it boots ok from the Usb stick the HDD is probably faulty.


I changed the hard drive with another one that works perfectly. At first the laptop worked and i restart it several times to see if it will stuck again but it worked normally so i turn it off and after i while i turn it on and it get stuck again!


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

Grrimm said:


> If you shut it down by removing the battery next time it comes up does it ask you to do a start up repair?


Yes and i tried the start up repair but nothing changed !


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Sometimes a low Cmos battery can cause strange things to happen so I think it's worth fitting a new one.

In the Video when the bottom cover is off (after around 2:15) to the right of the empty Ram socket the white nearly circular item looks like a cover for the Cmos battery.

It's probably the very common round CR2032 type but check what's written on the original one to make sure.


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

I’ve tried something and it seems to work, when the laptop gets stuck I unplug/replug the hard disk and the laptop works.
Does this mean that i have a bad hard drive knowing that i tried with another hard drive before and still had the same issue!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Probably means your original hard disk drive (HDD) is fine.

Fitting a new the Cmos battery might let you use it without messing about with the HDD.


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> Probably means your original hard disk drive (HDD) is fine.
> 
> Fitting a new the Cmos battery might let you use it without messing about with the HDD.


Is it possible that my laptop doesn't have a cmos battery ? Because i can't find it! 
I put a picture of my laptop !


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think it's under a white cover to the left of the VGA connector but if that is not a cover it's probably opposite it on the other side of the board or there isn't any cmos battery !

See image here for where I think it should be :- https://forum.toshiba.eu/attachment.php?attachmentid=329&d=1440665073


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> I think it's under a white cover to the left of the VGA connector but if that is not a cover it's probably opposite it on the other side of the board or there isn't any cmos battery !
> 
> See image here for where I think it should be :- https://forum.toshiba.eu/attachment.php?attachmentid=329&d=1440665073


I looked everywhere and there's no cmos battery so i'm pretty sure that the laptop doesn't have it !


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you're right and it doesn't have a Cmos battery !

Does the main battery work and hold a good charge ?


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> I think you're right and it doesn't have a Cmos battery !
> 
> Does the main battery work and hold a good charge ?


It hold 2 hours and a half !


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's a good main battery then. 

I think the main battery must also be powering the real time clock (RTC) and Bios settings (which is usually done by a Cmos battery).


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> That's a good main battery then.
> 
> I think the main battery must also be powering the real time clock (RTC) and Bios settings (which is usually done by a Cmos battery).


Yes that's right. So do you have any other ideas about the problem?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could try flashing the Bios, what's the full model number for the laptop ? (should be similar to PSCMLU-02T01N)


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

PSCMLE-0440C9BT


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> You could try flashing the Bios, what's the full model number for the laptop ? (should be similar to PSCMLU-02T01N)


PSCMLE-0440C9BT


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I found one Bios update called 5.10-WIN_s dated 25/02/2016, this link will download it :-

http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/bios-20160225133259.zip

To flash the Bios unzip it then run the exe file and follow the instructions.
I would disable your anti-virus first if you are running one.

Also I must warn you that flashing the Bios is always risky, make sure the laptops battery is charged and the charger is connected to the laptop before you do it.

You may already have this version of the Bios, if so I don't know if it will overwrite it or just refuse to flash it.


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> Ok, I found one Bios update called 5.10-WIN_s dated 25/02/2016, this link will download it :-
> 
> http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/bios-20160225133259.zip
> 
> ...


It refuse it because it have the same version


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I can't think of anything else to try.


----------



## ramiibadi (Sep 29, 2017)

managed said:


> I can't think of anything else to try.


Alright man thank you i really appreciate your help : )


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome mate.


----------

